
Ubuntu 14.04.3 Apache HTTP/2 Web Server Setup - thththth
http://pixelinc.co/ubuntu-14-04-3-apache-http-2-web-server-setup/
======
thththth
I couldn't find any helpful resources for setting up HTTP2 for Apache on
Ubuntu. Hope this if helpful to someone. Please leave constructive criticism
so that I may improve the post, my workflow, or the commands involved.

P.S. Never been one to blog or submit posts to social media, but after doing
it for the first time I feel a weight has been lifted off my chest.

~~~
billforsternz
Nice work, please continue to create coherent, well researched, concise,
useful material like this.

~~~
thththth
Thanks for the compliment!

